# Exceed rc driftking - unboxing and review



## Wisconsin John (Jan 22, 2017)

EXCEED RC DRIFT KING - UNBOXING & REVIEW

Another beauty from Exceed RC. The Drift King comes with working headlights, directional and brake lights. Back this up with a brushless motor and ESC, you got a great buy at$170.00. Hope you enjoy the video.
Wisconsin John

EXCEED RC DRIFT KING - UNBOXING & REVIEW





Hangar 37 Videos:
https://m.youtube.com/#/my_videos


----------

